# Need Info. on LGB Cow sound car.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a used old LGB Cattle car with Moo sound in it and there is two wires coming out of one top end of the car. I know it takes a 9v batt. but still no sound yet.. 
I tried to Google it and still no help on it there. 

Any one have any ideas on what these two wires are for with LGB Banana plugs on it?? Do they take voltage from the tracks? I tried to touch them to gather like a switch or something but still no sound??


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If its like my circus car, the two plugs go into the back of an LGB loco, the 9v powers the circuitry but the something is activated by the power from the loco. I tried an experiment with mine, I took those two leads and contacted them to the track power leads on my test powerpack, when I turned up the power and connected the second wire, sure enough the sound activated. So now I'm planning to add track power pickups or some skates to the car so I dont have to deal with wiring to a non-LGB locomotive.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several of the sound cars. They need external track power. I use track pickup in the car. Plugging it into another power source such as an engine would also work. I think that the battery keeps it going, but it is not the primary power source. 

Chuck N


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

I had one awhile back. If you take those plug wires and connect them to the track vial the pickups in the wheels (on mine, it was a simple matter to add the plungers to the trucks) it'll work. (For whatever reason, you still need the battery to make it work properly) 

Once set up this way, the car will moo more the faster you go. I believe I ended up disabling mine after awhile.... even on a siding it'll moo proportionally to the power applied. 

Matthew (OV) 

Oh, and PS ... removing the battery won't make it stop once you've moved the plug wires to the track...Also, there's a trim pot of some kind on the board you can use to set the volume.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's guys.. Sure enough it works off of the track power.. 
I made wheel wipers on one truck so the Four wheel now make the elect. contacts for it.. Now got rid of those ugly wires out the end. 

Very nice car after I cleaned it up and made door latches to keep the doors closed. 

Ya.. I found the Vol control and had to turn it down a little. 

Now its going to make a nice 6 car Cattle train. 
Tks for the fast help../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
Noel & Jane


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 9 volt battery for LGB sound units is for intermittent track contact, or in case of analog track power, it allows the sound to continue at low or missing voltage. 

The leads from the end of the car are for track power (not polarity sensitive). This could be a second 9 volt battery, or a rechargable battery, but NOT the 9 volt battery inside the car. 

I add metal wheels and power pickups to my LGB sound cars and still tie them to an engine thus giving me better power pick up for both the engine and the sound car.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

I added the LGB ball bearing wheels to one truck and connected those wires to that. I had used a 9V battery for a long time as the main power source, but have found it better to draw power from the track. I didn't know about the pot for adjusting the volume. 

Matt - I never noticed the mooing to get more frequent as the speed went up. I'll have to check that out on the bench! 

Mark


----------

